# Computer will einfach nicht laufen



## Guppy (30. September 2010)

Hallo ihr lieben,

ich habe vor gut 6 Monaten einen gebrauchten PC angenommen. Nicht gerade der neuste, aber für meine Zwecke vollkommen ausreichend. Er stand erst einmal 2 Monate, bis ich meinen Monitor zurück bekam. Der erste Versuch zeigte, Monitor springt nicht an, bleibt die ganze Zeit auf standby.

Da der Monitor bis vor kurzem noch problemlos lief, habe ich einfach einmal auf die Grafikkarte getippt und kurzerhand eine neue besorgt. Mit neuer Grafikkarte sprang er auch an, nur wurde die Festplatte nicht erkannt. Nach neu gekaufter Tastatur kam ich auch endlich ins Bios, doch auch dort keine Festplatte zu finden. 

Ich habe daraufhin das Datenkabel ausgetauscht und voila … eine Festplatte. Beim hochfahren bekam ich zuerst die Meldung „primary ide channel no 80 conductor cable installed“ (was das heißt, weiß ich nun) und anschließend die Meldung, dass das vorhandene Betriebssystem defekt ist.

Also PC ausgeschaltet und mein olles 8fach Laufwerk angeschlossen mit dem Plan Vista zu deinstallieren und NT zu installieren. Nach dem einschalten des PCs stehe ich wieder bei dem ersten Problem. Die Festplatte läuft an, die Tastatur reagiert auch, aber der Monitor bleibt in standby.

Nun stehe ich vor der Frage, was zum Teufel ist das Problem? Die Festplatte funktioniert, CD-Rom habe ich wieder abgeklemmt (trotzdem kein Bild), Monitor funktioniert auch (wenn auch leicht defekt -> rosa Bild), Kabel sind neu, können also auch nicht das Problem sein. Bevor ich jetzt anfange alles nach und nach auszutauschen, meine Frage hier. Irgendjemand eine Idee, was da zu Problemen führt? (Falls Monitor kommt, ich habe mir einen zweiten geliehen und auch damit keine Chance, der Monitor springt nicht an). 

Gruß,


----------



## PC Heini (30. September 2010)

Grüss Dich

Gibt der PC irgendwelche Piptöne von sich nach dem einschalten?
Ist der PC im innern verstaubt?
Drehen alle lüfter?

Momentan kanns an einigem liegen.
Netzteil, Memory oder gar an der Biosbatterie.
Bei mehreren Speicherriegeln würde ich mal nur mit einem probieren zu starten. Wenn dies nichts bringt, den nächsten Riegel probieren. 

Dies mal meine ersten Ideeen.


----------



## Guppy (30. September 2010)

Hallo,

er pipt ganz kurz auf wenn man ihn startet, ahalt der normale Ton, dass er angegangen ist. Er war sehr verstaubt, habe ihn allerdings gründlich ausgesaugt und alle Lüfter springen an und lassen sich auch regeln.

Ich habe in der Zwischenzeit ein wenig weiter herum experementiert. Es gab keinerlei Änderungen wenn ich die Speicherriegel rausgenommen habe und es nur mit einem versucht hab. Allerdings habe ich einfach mal das Datenkabel auf den zweiten Steckplatz gesetzt. Nun ist es ein Glücksspiel. Mal geht er an und bleibt dann bei der Installation hängen, beim nächsten Neustart geht er wieder nicht an und ich muss ihn kurz ausschalten. Dann springt er allerdings wieder ohne Probleme an.

Gruß,


----------



## PC Heini (1. Oktober 2010)

Kann es sein, dass das Mainboard SATA Anschlüsse hat? Somit würde dann der SATA Treiber fehlen.
Geh mal ins Bios und sieh nach, ob auf IDE umgestellt ist.


----------



## michaelwengert (1. Oktober 2010)

Also ich kenne das Problem das der bildschirm nicht angeht vor allem von den Dell GX260 und GX270 Serien.
Fallen hier alle so langsam aus.
Wenn man so im Internet sucht zeigt sich das Dell bei diesen beiden Serien auf dem Mainboard billige Kondensatoren eingebaut hat.

Schau mal nach ob bei dir irgendwelche Kondensatoren auf dem Mainboard geplatzt bzw. aufgeblasen sind.


----------



## Guppy (1. Oktober 2010)

PC Heini hat gesagt.:


> Kann es sein, dass das Mainboard SATA Anschlüsse hat? Somit würde dann der SATA Treiber fehlen.
> Geh mal ins Bios und sieh nach, ob auf IDE umgestellt ist.



Es ist ein ASUS A7N8X. Soweit ich weiß hat dieses Board keinen SATA Anschluss. Im Bios konnte ich auch nichts finden. 




michaelwengert hat gesagt.:


> Also ich kenne das Problem das der bildschirm nicht angeht vor allem von den Dell GX260 und GX270 Serien.
> Fallen hier alle so langsam aus.
> Wenn man so im Internet sucht zeigt sich das Dell bei diesen beiden Serien auf dem Mainboard billige Kondensatoren eingebaut hat.
> 
> Schau mal nach ob bei dir irgendwelche Kondensatoren auf dem Mainboard geplatzt bzw. aufgeblasen sind.



Mein Monitor ist ein Lifetec.

Was die Kondensatoren angeht, keine geplatzten oder aufgeblasenen. Sie sind wie immer und wie sie auch sein sollten.

Ich habe gestern Abend noch versucht das System zu installieren, aber entweder hängt er sich bei der Untersuchung der Hardwarekonfiguration auf, oder aber spätestens, wenn ich die Festplatte erreicht habe, sie neu partitioniert habe und die entsprechende Partition auswähle und installieren will. Dann kommt eine Meldung, dass das System nicht installiert werden konnte und diese abgebrochen wird. Beim nächsten Versuch zeigt er mir die zuvor ausgewählte Partition als nicht partitioniert oder beschädigt an … also ist auch die Festplatte kaputt? Mit meiner Win XP CD komme ich leider gar nicht erst soweit. Spätestens beim laden der Installationsdatein kommt eine Meldung einer unleserlichen Datei, obwohl die CD keinerlei sichtbaren Schäden aufweist.

Gruß,


----------



## PC Heini (1. Oktober 2010)

Dann würde ich mal mit ner anderen Festplatte testen.
Nun ja, was die Kondensatoren angeht, müssen die nicht immer zwingend geplatzt oder aufgebläht sein. Austrocknen genügt auch schon und das sieht man dann nicht.
Probier auch mal mit nem Livelinux auf die Festplatte zuzugreifen. ( Sofern Du Dich mit Linux auskennst ).


----------

